# HGVC Points



## g-force (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi! I've been reading a lot of the posts here and researching and I think the ts system that will best suit for us is HGVC because of its flexibility and I was just wondering how many HGVC points is enough to get the family of 3 let's say in hawaii (waikiki, waikoloa, etc) or in Europe for a week stay? I was browsing at e-bay and I saw a bidding for 5000pts in Las Vegas with last bid was around $4200.  How do I contact seth or judi? Do they have websites. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## DEROS (Jun 9, 2009)

g-force said:


> Hi! I've been reading a lot of the posts here and researching and I think the ts system that will best suit for us is HGVC because of its flexibility and I was just wondering how many HGVC points is enough to get the family of 3 let's say in hawaii (waikiki, waikoloa, etc) or in Europe for a week stay? I was browsing at e-bay and I saw a bidding for 5000pts in Las Vegas with last bid was around $4200.  How do I contact seth or judi? Do they have websites. Thank you again for your help.



You will need to get at least a one bedroom (accommodates up to 4 people).  I would say between 7000 to 9600 pts depending on what type (Ocean View or Not) and season (Platinum or Gold) you reserve.

Judi website is http://www.timeshareresalepros.com/

Deros


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 9, 2009)

A 1BR in Hawaii during prime season can be had for 4800 points.  If you want an upgraded room (better view), there are plus units that will cost more points.

For Europe, HGVC only has resorts in Scottland and Portugual, but they use the standard point chart.  To get to other places, you would need to trade through RCI, and a 1BR would cost you 3400 points.

You can see a HGVC point chart here.

Since in your message you said you would be going to Hawaii _or _Europe during a year, I take that as one week per year.  In that case, your plan of purchasing 5000 points would allow you to do this quite easily.

Kurt


----------



## robertr55 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there any "general thought" about yearly vs. every-other-year points? In other words, if you could get 5000 points every year vs. 10,000 every other year, it seems like the every-year version gives you more flexibility (before points expire)? However, the maint fee (per point) on the 10,000-point unit would be less, so your long-term cost seems like it would be less, making that option more attractive. Anyone have thoughts/experience with this?

thanks,

robert


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 9, 2009)

Both Seth and Judi may be contacted directly through Ebay as well.  The number of points you purchase is a function of what you want to do.  In my opinion, you should start with either a 5000pt or 7000pt annual package. HGVC is extremely flexible and we have enjoyed our membership since 2001.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 9, 2009)

Seth is http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/

His e-mail and phone # are at the bottom of the front page.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 9, 2009)

I found Judy through ebay and called her and she helped me find what I was looking for.

You can reach her at 1800 541-5666 ext.622.  Good luck in your search

Ryan


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 10, 2009)

g-force said:


> How do I contact seth or judi?



Judi Kozlowski P.A.
GRI CRS ABR
RE/MAX Properties SW, Inc.
E-Mail: HiltonResales@gmail.com.com
www.timeshareresalepros.com
Orlando, Florida 32819
Direct Line (407)-909-9037
Toll Free 800-541-5666 Ext.622
Cell (407)-921-0000


----------



## g-force (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you for all replies, these will help us a lot on our decision making.


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay - similar topic - I think-

I found a deal to buy 5000 points for the HGVC Sea World 2 br GOLD and 2000 points at the HGVC International Drive. (2 different sellers)

1.  Can I combine the two contracts to use during platinum seasons?

2. Are there any pros or cons that anyone forsees that I should consider with this deal?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 10, 2009)

To answer the first question, HGVC doesn't care what color (season) your points are...so long as you have enough you can book whatever week you want.   Yes you can combine the points in your account.

As to the second, the 2000 points would likely be a silver season (or bronze?) week (I think), which means you are paying full maintenance fee's on that property and getting the least amount of points for your reoccuring costs.

I'd pass on the 2000 points and get another gold or platinum if you are looking for more points.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 10, 2009)

agreed, why purchase them separate, you will be paying double MF every year.  If you want 2 buy then purchase 2 5ks, it will be the same MF every year as if you had one 5k and one 2k.  Just my opinion though


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 10, 2009)

well if the 2k is for a one bedroom then you pay a little more in MF but not enough to make it not worth it.


----------



## agottl2 (Jun 11, 2009)

The only reason I considered it was because it came out cheaper than buying 7000 points together.  I hadn't considered the MF.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Bustah (Jun 11, 2009)

That's part of the sale's rep trap - not including MFs in an HGVC purchase can be very disappointing/expensive if you plan to hold onto your purchase for any extended period of time.

You'll hear many talk about Gold/Platinum/Silver purchases.  These are really just different amounts of points with the same MFs, so many prefer to spend a little more up front for Platinum to get a bit more points and have the same MFs as the others.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 11, 2009)

Bustah said:


> That's part of the sale's rep trap - not including MFs in an HGVC purchase can be very disappointing/expensive if you plan to hold onto your purchase for any extended period of time...



With MF's thrown in the mix, the fact is that many folks could take cheaper moderate-vacations, even when renting a condo than by buying a TS.  So, it'd certainly be more honest of the sales-peep if they would admit that upfront rather hoodwink folks with illusory savings, and sell their TS-system on its "merits." There are valid reasons to buy into TS's that have nothing to do with that false premise.


----------



## g-force (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm almost there in buying a ts I still need to make sure if it's really for us.  What's the advantage of getting a time share worth $6000 - $7000 with 5000pts with $850 of MF versus booking a 4 star - 5 star hotel in the same area (example Hawaii)? What's your insight or experience in this? I know its a case to case basis.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 13, 2009)

well first of all you can grab a 5k package for under 6000 right now.  I would suggest calling judy at 1800 541-5666 ex 622 and she will find it for you.

Now on to the other question.  I thought the same thing and this is what i realized.  I figured, lets say I want to go to hawaii twice in the next ten years.

I figure for hawaii you will need to borrow from the next year if you want a 2 bedroom in hawaii with 5k points.  So 2 years of MF will get me to hawaii.  So 1700.00 for around 7 to 10 days in hawaii.

I went to the hilton website and checked how much they rent the rooms out for and it was about 400.00 a night plus taxes.  So add this to the situation above, you are looking at 2800 to 4000.00 out of you pocket for the above trip.  That is only for hotel, you still need to add flight and all that.

I then researched trips through vacation sites to hawaii.  The average person was going to be about 2500 to 3000, thats not even including food. I couldnt even find a place that was all inclusive in hawaii.

So the answer was easy, I figured if I went to hawaii 2 times with my TS, it would pay itself off.

But lets not forget the a TS also provides you with vacations all over the world.  It allows you to travel to places that you would not normally be able to afford for a fraction of the price.

I booked 5 days in Colorado for 1200 points.  Which if you break down the MF for the year on 5000 points, it is like 150 to 200 of cash.  I would never get colorado for that price.

The bottom line is that a TS is worth it to anyone, if and only if you are willing to use it.  If you dont use it, it is not worth it.  Honestly give Judy a call today, she will find you something great.

The only problem with the TS is that when you buy one, you will realize just how great it was, and you will without a doubt purchase a second one for moe vacation opportunities.

Take care


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 13, 2009)

g-force said:


> I'm almost there in buying a ts I still need to make sure if it's really for us.  What's the advantage of getting a time share worth $6000 - $7000 with 5000pts with $850 of MF versus booking a 4 star - 5 star hotel in the same area (example Hawaii)? What's your insight or experience in this? I know its a case to case basis.



See these old threads...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93972
http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/general-timeshare-discussions/57871-why-i-like-timeshare.html


----------



## g-force (Jun 13, 2009)

thanks. What is an "Open Season"? Most of the HGVC  are in Vegas, Hawaii, and Florida, can you convert your HGVC points to hilton hotel points to get a hotel room where there are no HGVC? Does Hilton allow this? Coz I know that Marriott don't allow their resale ts to convert Marriott Rewards points. If so, is it difficult to reserve/exchange to hilton hotel points?


----------



## DEROS (Jun 13, 2009)

g-force said:


> thanks. What is an "Open Season"? Most of the HGVC  are in Vegas, Hawaii, and Florida, can you convert your HGVC points to hilton hotel points to get a hotel room where there are no HGVC? Does Hilton allow this? Coz I know that Marriott don't allow their resale ts to convert Marriott Rewards points. If so, is it difficult to reserve/exchange to hilton hotel points?



Open Season:  with 30days of checkout, unused units goes up for rent, at very low price per night, min 3 nights.  Normally good for Florida and Las Vegas.  Not so well in Hawaii.

HHonors:  If you use current years HGVC points, it converts 20 to 1.  Next years points convert at 25 to 1.  You are automatically a Silver Level member in HHonors.  Unless you have elite status HGVC.  Then it will be gold or Diamond.  HHonors points never expire, so it one way of saving unused HGVC points not used during the year.  BTW there is a $49 or $69 fee per conversion and their is no going back to HGVC points.


----------



## bosco0633 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have 5k now, and hope to pick up a 7k in the next month or so.  What I plan on doing is depositing the 5k when I want to go away.  Then i still have hgvc points to play with.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 14, 2009)

g-force said:


> Hi! I've been reading a lot of the posts here and researching and I think the ts system that will best suit for us is HGVC because of its flexibility and I was just wondering how many HGVC points is enough to get the family of 3 let's say in hawaii (waikiki, waikoloa, etc) or in Europe for a week stay? I was browsing at e-bay and I saw a bidding for 5000pts in Las Vegas with last bid was around $4200.  How do I contact seth or judi? Do they have websites. Thank you again for your help.



I know Seth has a website  http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/
 - sure Judy has one , too.  

You have to decide where you will go most often and when before jumping in. I bought Seaworld with low fees because it's easy to get into the other Orlando or Vegas - may as well get lowest fees. It was tough getting Hawaii (I got it- but I had to stay up until 12:01 9 months before my reservation 4 days in a row. I won' t go there regularly anyway - so it was fine. I still only got a 1 bedroom - the 2 bedrooms were snagged by the Hawaii owners who could book 12 months out.

The affiliate resorts -  I haven't tried to book them - not sure how easy that is. Maybe another tugger can speak to it - but I know when I browse in HGVC website, there's not a lot 9 months out...


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 14, 2009)

g-force said:


> I'm almost there in buying a ts I still need to make sure if it's really for us.  What's the advantage of getting a time share worth $6000 - $7000 with 5000pts with $850 of MF versus booking a 4 star - 5 star hotel in the same area (example Hawaii)? What's your insight or experience in this? I know its a case to case basis.



That's a good question. If you plan on traveling annually, you will get your 7000 dollars back in a couple of years - 5 star hotel is going to cost you around 300 per night - so 2100 for the week. Do you have kids? In that case you need 2 rooms (if you want privacy). I think t/s is great for people with kids - if I had no kids, not sure I'd bother.

Maintenance fees are another huge factor. So if you use a one bedroom for 4 years, you basically have your money back (including the fees). So now your 5th year, you stay at a beautiful place for the fees (which will be higher, but so will the hotels).

So it's only worth it if you really will go regularly and for years to come. Otherwise, you can rent timeshares - here at tug or redweek or many other places.

5000 pts is perfect for us.


----------



## hockeybrain (Jun 14, 2009)

I believe club season, 30 days prior is 2 day minimum.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 14, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> I believe club season, 30 days prior is 2 day minimum.



Huh?  "Open Season" (30d prior) has a 2d minimum.
"Club Season" opens 9 mo. prior (276d) with a 3d minimum.

To address g-force's hotel issue:
I think that it is possible to take vacations that day-for-day are less expensive than a TS, but to do so, you'd likely be relegated to 2-3 star hotels (not 4-5), esp. in high-demand resort destinations (like Hawaii), and you would for sure not get suites, kitchenetts, spa tubs and other condo-type amenities. IOW, if you'd be happy with motel-type room, then you could save money.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jun 14, 2009)

DEROS said:


> Open Season:  with 30days of checkout, unused units goes up for rent, at very low price per night, min 3 nights.  Normally good for Florida and Las Vegas.  Not so well in Hawaii.
> 
> HHonors:  If you use current years HGVC points, it converts 20 to 1.  Next years points convert at 25 to 1.  You are automatically a Silver Level member in HHonors.  Unless you have elite status HGVC.  Then it will be gold or Diamond.  HHonors points never expire, so it one way of saving unused HGVC points not used during the year.  BTW there is a $49 or $69 fee per conversion and their is no going back to HGVC points.



If you have left-over HHonors points - but not enough for a full nights stay. 
Can you use the HHonors points and pay the balance in cash?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 14, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> If you have left-over HHonors points - but not enough for a full nights stay.
> Can you use the HHonors points and pay the balance in cash?



No, you can't use cash but you can 
(1) use a combination of HHonor points and HGVC points for hotel reservations.
(2) buy additional HHonor points (up to 40,000 HHonor points per year) - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/points/purchase.do


----------



## OnMedic (Jun 14, 2009)

judy;s website: www.hgvc-resales.com


----------



## Seth Nock (Jun 15, 2009)

There is no 2000 point unit.


----------



## hockeybrain (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## jeg (Jun 15, 2009)

Consider where you want to go in Europe, too. If you are thinking about exchanging club points through RCI, it's not always easy to get major cities. They have a lot of countryside or mountain locations. Also, popular destinations like Italy and France can be difficult to book unless you have a flexible schedule. Paris, for example, seems way easier to book a hotel outright, rather than convert to HHonors points (takes a lot for this location), and no RCI resorts close by.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 15, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> ...The average person was going to be about 2500 to 3000, thats not even including food.



Never underestimate the cost of eating in Hawaii.

Cooking in our timeshare is a major expense saver in Hawaii, especially when you have kids.


----------



## g-force (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for all the posts. I'll keep them all in mind. I know HGVC owners are very satisfied with their ts that's the reason why I ask you for advise.


----------

